# travelin iron



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Here's a pic of a couple of our antiques ready to go to the tractor show last spring.
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=681e42f8-4722-3542-5a15-7e4b3002382a&size=lg>
They're even on an IH truck!!:thumbsup: :merry:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:headclap: 
I dont know what model that IH pictured is but it sure is a damn nice looking tractor Partsman.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

nice looking tractors partsman


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Your IH all the way*

Very nice looking tractors:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

That's the H from my avatar and a 1940 B, both on a 14 foot flat bottom. Them narrow fronts sure don't take up too much room!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*My next question*

How do you load them on the truck:question: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks nice. Only problem?? The truck is to new.  Need a nice 50's IH hauling them there tractors. 

One of my future projects will be a 48-50 Ford F5, or 6 with an old style rollback, or ramp body to haul all my old Fords around. Don;t know if I will ever find one, but that's my next BIG project[like I will ever finish the other 5000 ones] 

Hey leolav, if I do, a few of your A's, or T's will look darn nice up on there.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Looks nice. Only problem?? The truck is to new.  Need a nice 50's IH hauling them there tractors.
> 
> One of my future projects will be a 48-50 Ford F5, or 6 with an old style rollback, or ramp body to haul all my old Fords around. Don;t know if I will ever find one, but that's my next BIG project[like I will ever finish the other 5000 ones]
> ...


Kinda like this one I found on the web......

'50 Ford F5 


My 8N would look good on it also.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*There you go*

You can get that paul and you wouldn't have to do anything to it. That would be a finish project. Then you would just have to worry about the others.
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I love em and I will own one of these great old pickups one day.
I am really interested in owning a Model A or T but maybe later in life ---- Check out this Model A Pickup BEAUTY

Do you have one of these, leo? Are they alot different from the non-pickup models at all? 

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/apickup.jpg></center>

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6234&item=2449090250


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Or this one?*

This one is nice too! 

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/apickup2.jpg></center>

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*MAN*

That first one Andy is at $10,000 and the reserve isn't met i guess they are way out of my price line:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: MAN*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *That first one Andy is at $10,000 and the reserve isn't met i guess they are way out of my price line:smiles:
> Jody *


In the auto hobby 10 graand is realy not that much. In the mustang world that will get you a restored early coupe, with nothing special. Same 10 grand could get a driver GT, of maybe a rough Boss 302. 

I am sure leolav could tell you, becouse he has done more, the money goes fast. Heck I got 10grand in my 70 coupe, and it's still a shell.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess i will have to win the lotto before i could ever own one:money: I will have to keep buying my small cars if i want them:smiles: 
Jody


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=2942>


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah, cars are way out of my price range too, (though we got around $5000 in the H), or I'd be looking for an early 80s "EL CAMINO" to turn into a street rod. You know, shaved handles, fibre-glass tilt hood, and all the rest.


----------

